# Suche Strategiespiel, sowie Age of Empires 2 .



## Voytoy (8. Januar 2014)

Hallo liebe Community, wie aus dem Titel zu entnehmen suche ich ein Strategiespiel, dass in etwa so ähnlich ist wie Age of Empires II. Habe schon recht häufig gesucht aber leider nichts vergleichbares gefunden.
Es kann auch ein anderes Strategiespiel sein, dass nicht im Mittelalter spielt. Aber von dem Gameplay in etwa wie Age of Empires ist, also mehrere Völker, Aufbau, Krieg...Habe schon einige Titel angeschaut, die mir aber nicht gefallen haben, es sollte kein Spiel wie Total War oder so etwas sein, dass gefällt mir gar nicht.
Würde mich über ein paar Rückmeldungen freuen


----------



## Sanador (8. Januar 2014)

Spielt bei dir Grafik eine große Rolle?
Falls nicht, dann würde ich dir *Empire Earth* empfehlen, aber den ersten Teil, der zweite spielt sich merklich anders und der dritte Teil war nur sehr mittelmäßig.


----------



## Voytoy (8. Januar 2014)

Grafik spielt für mich keine sehr große Rolle. Danke erstmal für deine Antwort.
Empire Earth habe ich auch schon des öfteren gespielt und macht auch richtig Spaß ein paar Stunden aber ich finde nach ner gewissen Zeit wird es etwas langweilig, zumindest für mich, es spielt sich nicht so gut wie Age of Empires, dass Spiele ich sehr gerne und auch längere Zeit ohne mich zu langweilen also Empire Earth ist eher nicht so meins. Aber Danke 
Ah und Age of Mythology habe ich auch schon gespielt, ist auch ein schönes Spiel, nur damit das nicht noch jemand vorschlägt


----------



## Sanador (8. Januar 2014)

Und was ist mit Age of Empires 3?
Ach, wie wäre es mit *Star Wars: Galatic Battlegrounds*? Es sieht aus wie Age of Empires 2 (hat ja auch die selbe Engine) und spielt sich genauso. Schlicht gesagt, es ist ein dreister Age of Empires 2 Klon, aber ein guter und eben mit Star Wars Lizenz.


----------



## Voytoy (8. Januar 2014)

Age of Empires 3 gefällt mir persönlich rein gar nicht, ich spielt sich nicht so gut und ich finde es eben komisch zu spielen irgendwie, macht mir keinen Spaß :p
Ok das kenne ich jetzt noch nicht, ich werde es mir mal anschauen danke  
Weiter Antworten sind gerne gesehen


----------



## Enisra (8. Januar 2014)

Wie wär´s mit Anno?
Ist zwar eher Aufbau als Kampf, aber dafür ist die Spieldauer einer Karte (viel (VIEL)) länger


----------



## Voytoy (8. Januar 2014)

Jap Anno spiele ich auch recht häufig gefällt mir recht gut. Aber ich suche eben noch etwas anderes als Age of Empires, weil ich im Moment wieder sehr Lust auf ein Strategiespiel habe in diesem Stil.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2014)

ich würd ja Schlacht um Mittelerde nennen, nur ist das wohl inzwischen so sehr Sammlerstück geworden, dass es sauteuer ist - vlt hast Du ja Glück und findest bei Saturn oder so noch bei den Budgetgames eine Version.


----------



## Voytoy (9. Januar 2014)

Schlacht um Mittelerde besitze ich schon und ist tatsächlich ein sehr gutes Spiel, dass hatte ich total vergessen  Danke dir! 
Weiter Empfehlungen sind immer willkommen


----------



## Mourning-Blade (2. Februar 2014)

Rise of Nations : Rise of Legends und Paraworld kann ich sehr empfehlen!


----------



## Scifius (2. Februar 2014)

Du könntest Dir einmal dieses Spiel ansehen: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/0_A.D.
Es begann ursprünglich als AoE2-Mod von Fans, wurde aber dann zu einem eigenständigen Spiel weiterentwickelt. Da es sich noch in Entwicklung befindet, ist es noch nicht ganz ausgereift, aber da es gratis (und legal herunterladbar) ist, kannst Du nicht viel falsch machen.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (7. Februar 2014)

Die Warhammer 40.000 *strategie* Spiele sind gut. Z.b. dawn of war oder der Nachfolger bzw addon soulstorm. Es gibt da auch ein First Person Action adventure, das auch mit Warhammer 40k beginnt, nicht verwechseln.
Das ist etwas tiefer gehend als aoe, aber trotzdem Einsteigerfreundlich.


----------



## Skler (15. Februar 2014)

Oh ein startegie fan ^^ 

Ich finde persönlich das Stronghold Cursader oder stronghold allgemein auch gut ist.(Bis auf 2-3 die waren völliger crap)
Desweiteren Schlacht um Mittelerde 2 auch sehr gut mit addon Auftieg des hexenkönigs.Passt vlt nicht so in die kategorie aber Star wars empire at war mit addon force of corruption hat auch sehr viel spaß gemacht.
Warcraft 3 wäre evt auch was für dich.


Mfg Skler


----------

